# How tall are you? March 2011.



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, I seriously just made this thread.
This website is full of preteens, teens, Denes, and Charlie Sheens, so we grow. How tall are you?
Adding age would help, but the poll is height only.

Random cms in the post for relativity.  Maybe there will be Smoots next time.
It would be great to have over 10 options, but this should work.

5'9" 16 1/2


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 11, 2011)

1.075 Smoots

:3 This unit of measurement needs more love! 

--edit--
6 ft. and 27 yrs


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

I have spent about a year being over a smoot, I feel proud.


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm 5'5". 13 yrs old. I need to get taller. 0.9701492537376368 smoots


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 11, 2011)

18 year old female and 4'9". srs. :/


----------



## darkerarceus (Mar 11, 2011)

Erm...
Short
But 
Only 
12.
But alright at cubing..


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> I'm 5'5". 13 yrs old. I need to get taller. 0.9701492537376368 smoots


 
lol I wasn't 5'5" until after turning 15. You sir, will smoot up in due time.



Andreaillest said:


> 18 year old female and 4'9". srs. :/


 
Seek counseling from Shelley.

Iwishtheremorepolloptionsiwishtheremorepolloptions.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 11, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Seek counseling from Shelley.
> 
> Iwishtheremorepolloptionsiwishtheremorepolloptions.



Ha, how tall is Shelley?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

She is her own unit as well, and I don't know the conversions...


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 11, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Ha, how tall is Shelley?


 
I think Andrea in Melbourne would give you a run for your money, and she's 21/22.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

By that age, there isn't much growth to be expected, so Melbourne Andrea could be 22 or 52.
.../knowledge


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm just going under the the assumption that I'm the shortest cuber here. Suck when I'm in a big crowd, but a nice convo starter. Here's hoping I have some late growth spurt.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

I think if you lay off the high tps for a couple a years and focus on your lookahead, you'll at least reach 5 feet tall.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 11, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> I think if you lay off the high tps for a couple a years and focus on your lookahead, you'll at least reach 5 feet tall.


Words of wisdom there WEB. I can feel the growth already.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 11, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> I'm 5'5". 13 yrs old. I need to get taller. 0.9701492537376368 smoots


 
LOL im 13 and 5'5 as well :O


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 11, 2011)

Am 16 and a half and a measly 160cm (5ft 2) ;_;


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 11, 2011)

yay tallest option available.

6'2''


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Mar 11, 2011)

6'1" ~ 186 cm


----------



## janelle (Mar 11, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> I'm just going under the the assumption that I'm the shortest cuber here. Suck when I'm in a big crowd, but a nice convo starter. Here's hoping I have some late growth spurt.


 
Nah, we're probably about the same height. I'm like barely 4'9"  Hahaha I'm hoping for a late growth spurt too XD


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 11, 2011)

14 and 5'7", lots of the people in my class are taller than me


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm 5'7" and I'm 18.
FML


----------



## Anthony (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm this guy's height which means that this video pisses me off.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 11, 2011)

Kickflip1993 said:


> 6'1" ~ 186 cm


 
same


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 11, 2011)

6'4" SO they say.


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 11, 2011)

1 inch = 2.5 cm (2.54 to be exact)
So 12 inches/1 foot = 30cm
So 6 foot = 180cm
I'm 175cm, which is 5'10". Should I choose option 6 or 7?


----------



## Owen (Mar 11, 2011)

I dunno. Five feet and change.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 11, 2011)

6x10^-9 lightseconds


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 11, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 1 inch = 2.5 cm (*2.54 to be exact*)
> So 12 inches/1 foot = 30cm
> So 6 foot = 180cm
> I'm 175cm, which is 5'10". Should I choose option 6 or 7?


 
175 / 2.54 = 68.8976
175 / 2.5 = 70

You're 5'9"


----------



## Edward (Mar 11, 2011)

You guys are so tall .-.

5'9'' here. Maybe we should have a weight thread? :T


----------



## RTh (Mar 11, 2011)

172-3 cm ~ 5'7"
16 years old.

I've always been the shortest in my class. Now I'm in class with this gigantic beasts and I feel like a smurf. Who would have thought that university geeks are taller than High School geeks.

Need to keep exercising and eating massive amounts of spaghetti =D


----------



## chikato_tan (Mar 11, 2011)

i`m 16 , and 180cm


----------



## Olji (Mar 11, 2011)

1,0695 smoots(1,82 m) - 17 years old


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 11, 2011)

~5'5", almost 13


----------



## andreccantin (Mar 11, 2011)

5'9", 175 cm, 14.5 years


----------



## stoic (Mar 11, 2011)

5'11''. Although I'm convinced I used to be 6' lol


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

Edward said:


> You guys are so tall .-.
> 
> 5'9'' here. Maybe we should have a weight thread? :T


 
Thanks to the younger cubers here, there will actually be a poll option for me if there is a thread :3.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Mar 11, 2011)

1.75m which the poll options indicate as 5'9'', 16yo.


----------



## hatter (Mar 11, 2011)

5'5" and.. turning 21. From here on out, I'll only be getting shorter. =[


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 11, 2011)

5'6'', 17. Is sad, I haven't grown in over 3.5 years... =(


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 11, 2011)

5'9" 19y/o

This guy is 5'4" - http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=132207063


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2011)

5'5" male 15.

0.001 miles.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 11, 2011)

6'4" 21y/o, haven't gotten taller since I was 13.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 11, 2011)

5'9''
24


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

5'9" is perfectly normal, lol.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 11, 2011)

5'11' at 41.

Though every time I get measured I'm told I'm 5'10". I find it annoying that all measurements but my own are inaccurate


----------



## celli (Mar 11, 2011)

5'5'' 
15 year old


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Mar 11, 2011)

188,5 centimeters exactly, age 15


----------



## Cube-Fu (Mar 11, 2011)

A mind's height is measured, by the shadow it casts. (Robert Browning)


----------



## qqwref (Mar 11, 2011)

About 5'7", and I don't expect to get any taller.

I'm surprised so many people voted 6'1"+ on the poll. Sampling artifact, fake responses, or are cubers just tall?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol where is Robin he is like near the 7?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 11, 2011)

5'7".


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 11, 2011)

~5'11'' +- 1'', (19 years old) measured by laying on the floor marking my height as best as possible using various objects scattered around my room and then using a ruler to find the distance between aforementioned objects. Which is about right, considering last time I measured myself was around July, when I was 5'10' and still growing.

However, I still regard myself as small, having been considered small almost all of my life, prior to a growth spurt about two years ago. My brother describes it best by saying I have a "small person's mentality" (despite the fact that I am the same height as him now )


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 11, 2011)

6'1 and 1/2

17 in may.


----------



## Magix (Mar 11, 2011)

Around 180 cm


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Mar 11, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Lol where is Robin he is like near the 7?


Maybe he is.
more epic is that you are near 3'2"


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 11, 2011)

About 6'2", but my posture isn't great so I look shorter most of the time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 11, 2011)

5'11" , 19 years old.


----------



## Kian (Mar 11, 2011)

6 foot even. I'm 25 and I've been the same height for about 9 years.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 11, 2011)

Last I checked I was 5 foot, so probably 5' 1'' 
=P Ima 11


----------



## tx789 (Mar 11, 2011)

5'7 or 5'8 around 1.7 m. I'm 13 and a half.


----------



## shelley (Mar 11, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Ha, how tall is Shelley?


 
Dood.

I'm not that short.

(5'3")


----------



## Vinny (Mar 11, 2011)

Being short sucks. I'm 5'6'' to 5'7'' and I'm turning 16 soon...


----------



## ianography (Mar 11, 2011)

13 years old and 5' 4"


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 11, 2011)

5'10", 14


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 11, 2011)

Taller than Joey. :3
About 5'2" (19).


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 11, 2011)

Im only 5'2"


----------



## Julian (Mar 11, 2011)

Just turned 15. I'm tall. 6'3".


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Mar 11, 2011)

173 cms, decimal metric system FTW


----------



## NeedReality (Mar 11, 2011)

5'7" and 17 and a half-ish years old.

I'm actually quite surprised that I am even this tall. I'm the second tallest guy in my family now, so growing up I wasn't expecting much.


----------



## (X) (Mar 11, 2011)

You should have made the poll go higher, Im 6.083 B)


----------



## hic0057 (Mar 11, 2011)

173 cms so I think that is 5'9"

14 years old


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 11, 2011)

5ft
23 girl.
Haven't grown for ten years really! Used to be tall for my age!


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Mar 11, 2011)

5'5" or 5'7" i cant remember
but anyway, 13 year old boy


----------



## JackJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Around 5'11. I'm 15.


----------



## CuberKyle (Mar 11, 2011)

im 14 and 6 foot 2 :/


----------



## RTh (Mar 11, 2011)

Why is everyone but me so damn tall xD


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

(X) said:


> You should have made the poll go higher, Im 6.083 B)


 
I can only put in 10 options.

I'm surprised though, that 6'1"+ is the most voted for height o_o.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Mar 12, 2011)

i'm 13, male 173 cm so that would be 5'8"?


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 12, 2011)

~6'4" I am 15 doctors said I was going to be 6'6"


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 12, 2011)

13 y/o and 5'5". Funny how many 6'1"-ers there are.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 12, 2011)

14 years old and 5' 2'. I'm short.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 12, 2011)

16, probably 5'7" or 8"


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 12, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> I'm 5'5". 13 yrs old. I need to get taller. 0.9701492537376368 smoots


 
I'm 12 and I'm 5'5" lol


----------



## cubemaster13 (Mar 12, 2011)

5'4" 15.5 I'm a late bloomer...


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 12, 2011)

154cm, which is 5'1" I think.
I'll be 14 in June.
"Short people have a great outlook on life, they're always looking up."


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 12, 2011)

17 and 6 foot even.


----------



## RaresB (Mar 12, 2011)

Turned 14 last month and 179 cm


----------



## 4. (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm around 180cm.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 17, 2011)

6' 3", 13 years.


----------



## slocuber (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm 15 and a few days an I'm 5'9


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 17, 2011)

18 and 6'4" or 1.13432836 smoots according to google calculator. haha


----------



## goflb (Mar 22, 2011)

15 years
around 5'6'?
0.981313903 smoots


----------



## HelpCube (Mar 22, 2011)

5'10" 

14 years old.


----------



## Escher (Mar 22, 2011)

Most popular option is 6'1"+???

Either: 
a) a lot of people are exaggerating,
b) generally only tall people like to answer a thread about height,
c) speedcubers are all seriously above average height, especially given avg age of those voting.

I'm guessing it's most likely a) + b)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 22, 2011)

Escher said:


> Most popular option is 6'1"+???
> 
> Either:
> a) a lot of people are exaggerating,
> ...


 
One more vote, just for you! 

Also:

d) There is no sub category for the people who are taller than 6'1''. If there would be an option for 6'2'', 6'3'' etc. it would seem less extrem.


----------



## Rune (Mar 22, 2011)

Average height men 2008:
Netherlands 184.8 cm (6' 0.8")


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 22, 2011)

... except that Dutch men are the tallest on average, by country.

For what it's worth, I'm about average height for a UK male


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 22, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_height#Average_height_around_the_world



That link said:


> U.S. 1.789 m (5 ft 10 1⁄2 in) 1.648 m (5 ft 5 in) White Americans, 20–39 Measured 2003–2006
> U.S. 1.780 m (5 ft 10 in) 1.632 m (5 ft 4 1⁄2 in) Black Americans, 20–39 Measured 2003–2006
> U.S. 1.706 m (5 ft 7 in) 1.587 m (5 ft 2 1⁄2 in) Mexican-Americans, 20–39 Measured 2003–2006



Another site I saw before showed 5'9" as black avg., and 5.'10" for white.

Guess I have a little more growing to do before I reach average .


----------



## Rune (Mar 22, 2011)

I thought - maybe a correlation between height and cubing skills?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 22, 2011)

No; I'll be extremely fast at 59", 5'9", 95", 9'5", etc.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 22, 2011)

Rune said:


> I thought - maybe a correlation between height and cubing skills?


 
No.


----------



## Rune (Mar 22, 2011)

Shortey said:


> No.



Thank you!!


----------



## riffz (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd like to see average height of the top 7x7 solvers compared to average height of the top 2x2 and 3x3 solvers.

5'4" and 19 years old. You're all giants wth


----------



## Edward (Mar 25, 2011)

riffz said:


> I'd like to see average height of the top 7x7 solvers compared to average height of the top 2x2 and 3x3 solvers.
> 
> 5'4" and 19 years old. You're all giants wth


 
My 12 year old sister is 4 4 inches taller than you
M-m-maybe you're just short
Oh god I'm sorry I don't want to be mean please don't be hurt ;-;


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm 5'7.5'' which is 171.5 cm and just turned 14 two weeks ago and only two guys in my class are shorter than me,everybody is so giant.But since I'm born in February of 1998 and most of my class mates were born in Summer of 1997 I think this is pretty normal.Because 6-8 months can make a big difference since we are now all going through huge growth spurts of more than 1 cm(1/2 inch) per month.BTW,can anybody here please tell me how tall were they when they were 14?


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice bump. 

17 and 5'3''. Need to get tallerrr. But Skrill (prof pic) is 5 ft 4 and he's a badass xD


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 17, 2012)

6ft 3.5in
191cm
1.12686567 smoots

I'm 18.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 17, 2012)

14 165 which is really short for my age


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 17, 2012)

i am 14 and only round 155ish... i havent checked my height is a long time though but i dont think ive been growing taller.


----------



## xcuber123 (Feb 17, 2012)

im 145ish cm. im 11 so you know and im not a speedcuber as i am using an unlubricated storebought and i have had my cube for 1 1/2 months and im 1:00 average. is that good btw


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 17, 2012)

Next month Ill be 17. 6 feet. 183 cm.(i think)


----------



## conn9 (Feb 17, 2012)

16 1/2 and 5'6". Being small is crap, everyone treats you like the average age of your height.


----------



## emolover (Feb 17, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Next month Ill be 17. 6 feet. 183 cm.(i think)


 
Beating Robert Waldo aren't you? 

16 and 6 feet tall.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 17, 2012)

emolover said:


> Beating Robert Waldo aren't you?
> 
> 16 and 6 feet tall.


 
Whos robert waldo?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2012)

14 in less than a month, a little over 5'7".


----------



## Thompson (Feb 17, 2012)

15 and 181cm


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 17, 2012)

i'm 5'5" and 13 years old. I'm almost a full smoot!!!


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 17, 2012)

13.5 yrs
170 cm...

in korea, i was one of the biggest, but in the US, i'm on the short side


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 17, 2012)

I think I'm ~5'10". I just turned 15 at the end of January. I'm going through huge growth spurts, so I'm not sure exactly how tall I am though


----------



## SpeedSolve (Feb 17, 2012)

I haven't measured in a while, but at the doctor recently I was around 5'5". I'm 13.


----------



## conn9 (Feb 17, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Whos robert waldo?


 
I think they mean Robert Wadlow, the tallest ever human being, almost 9 feet tall in his twenties :O


----------



## David1994 (Feb 17, 2012)

Im 16 and 5"7  Always always been one of the smallest in my class :/


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm 14 and 5'8" (~173 cm). A bit of growth from the last time I posted here, I was maybe 5'5" in March 2011.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 17, 2012)

15, 5'3" barely 0.0, yet, I'm taller than alot of girls I know.


----------



## Carson (Feb 17, 2012)

I had never noticed this thread. I am 29 and am 6' tall. I have not grown since I was 13. I was pretty tall for a 7th grader, but I'm roughly average for an adult, at least around here anyway. I weighted 165lbs in high school, and am about 173 now. I have been as heavy as 185 and as light as 155 since then, but have been around this weight most of the time.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 18, 2012)

Gminer said:


> How much is 195 cm?


You mean in feet and inches?If so then 195cm is 6'5''.


----------



## Happs (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm 15, and 6'1" o
I'm one of the taller ones on the ball team!


----------



## bunny (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm 14 and I am 5 foot 4, but I am turning 15 next month.


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 18, 2012)

5'5". 17 I've shrunk an inch in a year.


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 18, 2012)

15 years and ~ 5'9" (174-175 cm)


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Feb 18, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 14 in less than a month, a little over 5'7".


 When's your birthday?

I turn 14 on March 16th and I'm 5'8".


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2012)

14 on March 10th


----------



## NeedReality (Feb 18, 2012)

18, turning 19 in July, and still the same height as my previous post: 5'7".

Pretty sure I am going to stay at this height - was hoping for another 2 inches or so, but I've been stuck here for a few years now.


----------



## jla (Feb 18, 2012)

I just turned 15 and I'm around 5'9"


----------



## Mikel (Feb 18, 2012)

I am 6'6" and 19 years old.

Timeline:
10 years __ 5'5"
11 years __ 5'8"
12 years __ 6'0"
13 years __ 6'2"
14 years __ 6'4"
15 years __ 6'5"
16 years-present __ 6'6"


----------



## alfacuber (Feb 18, 2012)

i'm 13 and 173 cm


----------



## Axiys (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm 6'20"


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 18, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I am 6'6" and 19 years old.
> 
> Timeline:
> 10 years __ 5'5"
> ...



That wasn't any strange growth,but DAMN 5'5'' at age 10.Wow!How tall are your parents?


----------



## Petezorzz (Feb 18, 2012)

I am 5'6" and 13 years old. Around 168cm


----------



## Mikel (Feb 18, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> That wasn't any strange growth,but DAMN 5'5'' at age 10.Wow!How tall are your parents?



Mother: 5'10"
Father: 6'1"

and my 13 year old sister is 6'3"+


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Feb 18, 2012)

Mikel said:


> and my 13 year old sister is 6'3"+


 
WTF?!


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 19, 2012)

What's wrong with you people? D:
I was gonna make a new thread next month for March 2012. Instead, with "March 2011" clearly in the title, it got resurrected and now the poll data is screwed up! This is absolutely the most disappointing day of my speedcubing life  .

In other news, I'm now 5'10" (nearly 17 1/2) and Mikel & sis are ridiculous individuals.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Feb 19, 2012)

depends on the time:
morning: 178.5
night: 177.5
guess it's 5'10".
I'm 13 right now and ill be 14 in march.


----------



## RTh (Feb 19, 2012)

As per use, depends on the time of the day...

Morning, right out of the bed: 173 cm
Night, with the pressure of the whole day on your shoulders: 172cm-171.5cm Depends on how long was the day.

I'm almost 18, anyway I didn't start growing until 2 years ago. According to my doctor I should keep growing up until I'm in my middle 20's.


----------



## Riley (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm super short, but I haven't hit my growth spurt yet. Still growing at a constant slow pace though. 14, almost 15 yrs old, and 4'11".


----------



## JasonK (Feb 22, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> What's wrong with you people? D:
> I was gonna make a new thread next month for March 2012. Instead, with "March 2011" clearly in the title, it got resurrected and now the poll data is screwed up! This is absolutely the most disappointing day of my speedcubing life  .


 Owned.

ON TOPIC: 18 years old, 178cm

I used to be really tall because I grew earlier than most of my friends, but now everyone has caught up and I'm pretty much on the tall side of average.


----------



## Brest (Feb 22, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> What's wrong with you people? D:
> I was gonna make a new thread next month for March 2012. Instead, with "March 2011" clearly in the title, it got resurrected and now the poll data is screwed up! This is absolutely the most disappointing day of my speedcubing life  .



When creating a poll there is a time limit option which will automatically close the poll.
The other option would be to use the "Report Post" button when you want the poll closed.


----------



## Naillig (Feb 22, 2012)

14 year old

5'5''

Girl btw


----------



## JorisL (Feb 22, 2012)

18 years old

189 cm


----------

